# Department Stores and Cosmetic Companys Cheated Us- SO we get free makeup!



## blindpassion (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey all. Thought you might find this interesting, if theres a thread about this already, I'm sorry! I haven't seen anything yet.

According to these sets of articles (links below) all of you wonderful US citizens are entitled to 25$ worth of free make-up. (totally worth it.)

I'm not sure of all the details, so far from what I've read, it seems that department stores and cosmetic companies were price fixing, and a class action suite was filled against them all and now they have to give back 175$ million worth of products.

Heres the links... the last link (Cosmetics Settlement - Information Website) is the most legitimate site and is the place where you enter your information to receive your settlement.


*Links:*
*http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2008/08/department_stores_and_cosmetic.html*
*http://consumerist.com/5038107/class-action-settlement-sets-up-massive-cosmetics-giveaway*
*http://www.cosmeticssettlement.com/*





Source: Department Stores and Cosmetic Companies Cheated Us, So We Get Free Makeup! -- The Cut: New York Magazine's Fashion Blog
 Quote:

 *Beauty Marks *

*8/18/08*

*5:35 PM*


*Department Stores and Cosmetic Companies Cheated Us, So We Get Free Makeup!*








Guilty as charged.Photo: Courtesy of Prescriptives, Clinique, CK, M.A.C, Chanel

We hate legalese as much as the rest of you, but when we heard about the possibility of free makeup, we jumped headfirst into the jargon. And here's what we found out: Department stores like Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Filene's, Lord & Taylor, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, and Saks Fifth Avenue cheated consumers by making a pact that they'd only sell cosmetic products at the suggested retail price. By doing so, there is no competition between stores, no discounts, and the consumer loses out. It's called price fixing, and it's a violation of antitrust laws, if you want to sound cool. And it happened with big cosmetics brands, too! CK One, CK Be, Eternity, Chanel No. 5, M.A.C, Clinique, and Prescriptives were all involved. And more.
The news of the settlement is old hat, with judges ordering this is 2004. But now, _finally_, the stores and companies are paying for it. The stores are ordered to give away $175 million worth of products starting in 2009, a mere four and a half months away. Plus, they have to pay almost $24 million in attorney fees. (They're also never allowed to engage in price-fixing again, but that's pretty much a given.)
And come 2009, the giveaway begins! Don't lose out on what you're entitled to. And free makeup is free makeup. Here's how to score your own $25 worth:
1. Sign a form that says you purchased the covered products between May 29, 1994, and July 16, 2003, and you're a resident of the United States.
2. Enter in your e-mail and mailing address here or call 877-604-5776 to leave your name and mailing address. 
3. Wait for the alert that tells you you're eligible. 
4. Then get $25 worth of free makeup!
Learning the law never felt so beautiful.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 18, 2008)

That's awesome! Thank you for posting this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder how long it will take to get stuff?


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, maybe it's just me, but even with my high speed internet & fast computer, the link on the cosmetics settlement page to leave my info will not work, hmmm.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 18, 2008)

^^
Werd.  I'm having the same problem


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 18, 2008)

Theres a phone number you can call  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its in the article I quoted.
The email thing worked for me after a few tries.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 18, 2008)

So does this mean prices will change or mac or prescriptives, etc may actually go on sale??


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Umm, sweet!


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 19, 2008)

Nuts! The page doesn't work for me either =/


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats so strange guys, it works for me.
Maybe try the phone number?


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 19, 2008)

i think the deadline is over


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_i think the deadline is over_

 

I dont believe so. That news article that I quoted in my post, and gives the phone number and website, was from August 18th, 2008... yesterday.

The lawsuit is over...
But if you are or maybe aren't familiar with those types of things, usually it takes the companies a year or two to comply with the ruling. As of 2009, they are following the ruling. (and giving away the products.)


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I dont believe so. That news article that I quoted in my post, and gives the phone number and website, was from August 18th, 2008... yesterday.

The lawsuit is over...
But if you are or maybe aren't familiar with those types of things, usually it takes the companies a year or two to comply with the ruling. As of 2009, they are following the ruling. (and giving away the products.)_

 
Yea... why would the Class Action Lawsuit be mentioned on national news on Aug. 18, 2008 and say that the start of the claiming process would be in the beginning of 2009? I defenitly think the lawsuit is still open. The settlement website might say "Last updated on December 13, 2007" but there's always holes in the system.

I've been through a class action lawsuit with Abercrombie & Fitch a few years back. The lawsuit lasted for maybe 2 years, then I recieved $2,000 in the mail. 
Don't under estimate a Class Action Lawsuit... it may take up to several years to settle.


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 19, 2008)

i finally got through on the website and left my email address and zip code.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 19, 2008)

soooo..... what if you didint buy makeup in those years can you still do it?


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_soooo..... what if you didint buy makeup in those years can you still do it?_

 

I doubt theres many women in the US who haven't purchased makeup sometime between May 29, 1994, and July 16, 2003...


Thats 9 years.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome, so that means cosmetics will now go on sale or have different prices at different stores??


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I doubt theres many women in the US who haven't purchased makeup sometime between May 29, 1994, and July 16, 2003...


Thats 9 years._

 
thanks but do you think people like myself (18, 4yrs in 94 and 13 in 03) could apply i myself didint buy in those years but my mom did and honestly who wouldent like to receve free makeup? (me!!)


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_thanks but do you think people like myself (18, 4yrs in 94 and 13 in 03) could apply i myself didint buy in those years but my mom did and honestly who wouldent like to receve free makeup? (me!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could just ask your mom to apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe she'd do that?


----------



## twilightessence (Aug 21, 2008)

It says the judgement was made in 2004. I read this on LJ and some of the girls remembered it, but they said its old. It seems like a site took the article, miss read it and posted it as new to me...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 3, 2009)

**January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

(borrowed from another site)

As part of a class action settlement, many major retail stores will be handing out up to $25 worth of free cosmetics starting January 20 to each customer. No prior proof of purchase or receipt is required to take part in this settlement offer. All that is required is that the customer show up at the stores and fill out a short form stating that they had bought something at the store during the period of 1994-2004 (no proof required).

Stores include Macy's, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, among others.

More information can be had here.

This will be a first come, first served event.  No rainchecks will be given.

From The settlement details:

"The following is a list of the Manufacturer Defendants and their products that will be distributed, while supplies last, through the stores listed above:

*    *     Boucheron (USA) Ltd.:*

                  Femme Eau de Toilette (1 ounce/30 ml)

*    *     Chanel, Inc.:*

                  Coco Mademoiselle body lotion (3.4 fluid oz)

*    *     Christian Dior Perfumes, Inc.:*

                  J’Adore Eau de Parfum (15 ml)

*    *     Clarins U.S.A., Inc.*
          (customers will have a choice of ONE of two products, while supplies last):

          Clarins Energizing Morning Cream (30 ml)
             OR
          Clarins Beauty Flash Balm (not BOMB) (30 ml)

*    *     Conopco, Inc.*
          (distributed by Coty, Inc. on behalf of Conopco, Inc.) 
          (customers will have a choice of ONE of three products, while supplies last):

                  Calvin Klein Euphoria Bath and Shower Crème (6.7 oz)
                   OR
                  Vera Wang Princess Body Polish (5 oz)
                   OR
                   Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker Shower Gel (6.7 oz)

*    *     The Estée Lauder Companies Inc.*
          (customers will have a choice of ONE of two products, while supplies last):

                  Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair (15 ml/0.5 oz)
                   OR
                  Clinique Moisture Surge (30 ml/1 oz)

*   *     Guerlain, Inc.:*

                  My Insolence Eau de Toilette (15 ml)

*    *     L’Oréal USA, Inc.*
          (formerly known as Cosmair, Inc.)
          (customers will have a choice of ONE of eight products, while supplies last):

                  Lancôme UV Expert 20
                   OR
                   Lancôme Cils Design Pro Mascara
                   OR
                   Lancôme Fatale Mascara
                   OR
                   Lancôme Courbe Virtuose Mascara
                   OR
                   Lancôme Primordiale Skin Defense
                   OR
                   Ralph Lauren Romance Shower Gel (6.7 oz.)
                   OR
                   Giorgio Armani ACM Shower Gel (6.7 oz)
                   OR
                   Lancôme Hypnôse Shower Gel


*    *     Parfums Givenchy, Inc.:*

                   Very Irresistible Givenchy Eau de Toilette (15 ml)


These are the only products that will be distributed, while supplies last, as part of the settlement product distribution. Not all products are available in all stores; rather, stores will be distributing products from the participating brands that the particular store ordinarily sells. "

*
Link to PDF with more details
*


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I was worried it was a hoax, but then I found a news story on it too.

http://cbs5.com/consumer/cosmetics.l....2.899140.html


----------



## MissResha (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

dope! thanks for the info


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I remember filling out info on this class action suit, I'm glad we can get stuff soon! Woo hoo! I will be putting that on my calendar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

So what do you do just go to the store?


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_So what do you do just go to the store?_

 
At the counter you fill out a short form stating that you had bought something at the store during the period of 1994-2004


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

*******


----------



## ajannasmom (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Can't wait!!!


----------



## franimal (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I am confused. What did these companies do to have this lawsuit brought upon them? Why are we getting free products?


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_I am confused. What did these companies do to have this lawsuit brought upon them? Why are we getting free products?_

 
From the article on consumerist:

The lawsuit alleged that department stores and cosmetics companies conspired to sell products at the manufacturers' suggested price only - never at a discount. It also alleged that special promotions were coordinated in a way that ensured there would be no competition among stores.

In addition to the $175 million giveaway, the department stores and cosmetics companies agreed to pay up to $24 million in attorney fees, and enter a court order that prohibits them from engaging in price-fixing schemes and certain marketing practices.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Where in the dept store do i go to? So if i went to macys do i go to any of the people in the makeup dept and ask to fill it out?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Thanks! Will definatly try to get something


----------



## ambicion6 (Jan 13, 2009)

Buuuuuuump!

Get ready ladies on January 20!

Cosmetics Settlement - Information Website

I'm not really sure how its going to work - re: the whole getting an item for free, but I plan on heading down to the flagship Macy's in Chicago on the 20th and hope I can get the J'adore perfume or something!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

A class member will be eligible to receive, while supplies last, a maximum of ONE free cosmetics product from one of the Manufacturer Defendants from which he or she purchased Department Store Cosmetics1 during the class period, May 29, 1994 through July 16, 2003, from the list of products below. If a class member has only purchased products, during the class period, from one of the Manufacturer Defendants listed below, then that class member is only entitled to receive a free product from that Manufacturer Defendant. If a class member has purchased products, during the class period, from multiple Manufacturer Defendants, then that class member must choose the ONE free product he or she wishes to claim from one of those Manufacturer Defendants. _Again, these products are only available while supplies last, and no rainchecks will be issued._ If your store has run out of settlement products from the Manufacturer Defendant(s) from which you have previously purchased Department Store Cosmetics during the class period, then you may claim a product (again, while supplies last) from another Manufacturer Defendant. 

    Bergdorf Goodman
    Bergner’s
    Bloomingdale’s
    Boston Store
    Carson Pirie Scott
    Dillard’s
    Gottschalks
    Herberger’s
    Macy’s
    Neiman Marcus
    Nordstrom
    Parisian
    Saks Fifth Avenue
    Younkers 

The following is a list of the Manufacturer Defendants and their products that will be distributed, while supplies last, through the stores listed above: 


 Boucheron (USA) Ltd.:
            Femme Eau de Toilette (1 ounce/30 ml) 
 Chanel, Inc.: 
            Coco Mademoiselle body lotion (3.4 fluid oz) 
 Christian Dior Perfumes, Inc.: 
            J’Adore Eau de Parfum (15 ml) 
 Clarins U.S.A., Inc. (customers will have a choice of ONE of two products, while supplies last): 
            Clarins Energizing Morning Cream (30 ml) OR 
            Clarins Beauty Flash Bomb (30 ml) 
 Conopco, Inc. (distributed by Coty, Inc. on behalf of Conopco, Inc.) (customers will have a choice of ONE of three products, while supplies last): 
            Calvin Klein Euphoria Bath and Shower Crème (6.7 oz) 
             OR 
            Vera Wang Princess Body Polish (5 oz) 
             OR 
             Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker Shower Gel (6.7 oz) 
 The Estée Lauder Companies Inc. (customers will have a choice of ONE of two products, while supplies last): 
            Estée Lauder Advanced Night Repair (15 ml/0.5 oz) 
             OR
            Clinique Moisture Surge (30 ml/1 oz) 
 Guerlain, Inc.: 
            My Insolence Eau de Toilette (15 ml) 
 L’Oréal USA, Inc. (formerly known as Cosmair, Inc.) (customers will have a choice of ONE of eight products, while supplies last): 
            Lancôme UV Expert 20 
             OR
             Lancôme Cils Design Pro Mascara 
             OR
             Lancôme Fatale Mascara
             OR
             Lancôme Courbe Virtuose Mascara
             OR
             Lancôme Primordial Skin Defense 
             OR
             Ralph Lauren Romance Shower Gel (6.7 oz.) 
             OR
             Giorgio Armani ACM Shower Gel (6.7 oz)
             OR
             Lancôme Hypnôse Shower Gel 
 Parfums Givenchy, Inc.:
             Very Irresistible Givenchy Eau de Toilette (15 ml) 

These are the only products that will be distributed, while supplies last, as part of the settlement product distribution. Not all products are available in all stores; rather, stores will be distributing products from the participating brands that the particular store ordinarily sells.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm confused about it. So do I just walk up to a Lancome counter and be like.. "uh yeah... give me my mascara... punk". lol


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

It figures they would give away the products that sell the least (I'm guessing). Are any of those Lancome mascaras any good? I was hoping to see Hypnose or Definicils, but of course those won't be free.

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## ladynpink (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw signs posted up at a Neiman Marcus today..about the lawsuit, but I wasn't sure, if I should go up to the ladies or not...?? (really there werent any ladies there ahah..no one ever works there, all the counters are empty)

but the signs were every where, at all the counters


----------



## artisick (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm a little bit confused too. How exactly does this work? How will the employee of the specific store or whatev know whether or not I purchased products from them between the specific dates? Lol. *shrugs


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm even going to attempt picking something up. I'm afraid of going there and having them look at me like I'm crazy. It seems like a lot of stores aren't aware of this at all.


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Today they had a notice in my local newspaper confirming this nationally.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I saw a news story on this on our local news show as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I think there are a couple of these threads floating around


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think there are a couple of these threads floating around_

 
This is the OG thread


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

The OG? I'm lost  what does that mean?


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The OG? I'm lost  what does that mean?_

 
Usually it means Original Gangsta... but we also call our oldest cat the OG for Original Gato.  I figured I would use it for Original Giveaway.

Take your pick ... I'm a dork.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How does the site handle merging dupe threads?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Oh I thought it was the one that started in August of 2008

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/d...makeup-110868/

the Mods usually will merge


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh I thought it was the one thta started in August of 2008

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/d...makeup-110868/_

 
Oh wells... I tried.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought it was just the ones posted in the last few days.

I'm still working through searching and stuff.  It's not the easiest site to navigate, but the people are awesome.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Hey it's good info anyway..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No matter who starts it....you can be the OG


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 17, 2009)

Im also confused too. I dont even know what to ask the employees. If i blurt out something they might think im completely insane. Someone needs to let us know how to actually get the free items when we go to the dept store.


----------



## fahllenangel (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

ok so there is no MAC listed on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do we just go to certain counters and they will present you with the like 2 items offered? lol


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fahllenangel* 

 
_ok so there is no MAC listed on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do we just go to certain counters and they will present you with the like 2 items offered? lol_

 
im curious about that too


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

Hmm what do you guys recommend off that list? Im really not familiar with any of it!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 18, 2009)

walk up to the counter and say "hello, are you participating in the cosmetics settlement product distribution?"

is it really that hard?


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I just called my local mall and simply asked each counter. They said yes, so yippy!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

FREE MAKEUP on Inauguration Day, Holla!: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds

For everyone who seems to be so confused.

The stores know they are giving away an item.
They will know what you are referring too.
They are even putting extra staff on for this.


----------



## pinktraits (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

The only thing that even looks partialy interesting is J’Adore Eau de Parfum (15 ml) other than that.. meh. I notice a lot of the stuff is very tiny as well, one thing is only an ounce.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I'm kind of interested in the Lancome Mascaras, but they don't seem to be the popular ones...it's shit that the companies are just offering a couple crappy products each, but I totally would too if I were one of these companies. I wouldn't want to give everyone in the U.S. free MAC stuff, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

^^ I agree even for free there are not any products on the list worth the trip for me


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sure people might know this by now but anyone who doesn't just needs to go to a main part in the department store. You line up for the settlement products and just tell the employee what you'd like, sign your name, and be on your way! Very easy.

I'm super excited cause I went to Macy's AND Nordstrom's (you get one item per store, but nothing's stopping you from going to multiple stores).


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 20, 2009)

For anyone going to Hilltop mall...... I wish you luck. The line is all the way around the entire building of Macys. I was in and out before the line even started.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's my book-length description:

Just got back from doing this and it was *SOOOO easy!* I went into Macy's (Rockingham Mall, Salem NH) through the door from the outside and was wandering around through the cosmetic counters looking for anything that looked like a promotion, found nothing, and then found that the 'ordeal' was going on *at the entrance to the store where you come in from the rest of the mall. *They had signs up explaining what it was,tons of fine print and stuff that no one read, and there were women seated at different tables, one for each brand. There were only like 5 people there besides me, no line or anything. I was nervous about how much you would have to lie to get something/how strict they would be, but people were just wandering over from the mall and asking "whats' this?" and then when it was explained they were like "so youre going to give me something, for free?" YUP. You got *a little slip of paper that listed the items you could choose from, and then you chose what line to get into. They did enforce 1 thing per customer.* *ALL you had to do was print your name, and then sign your name*, on this huge unorganized list that had NO other information on it. My mom was with me and I made her do it to so I could get a second thing haha. I got a 3.4 oz Coco Madomoiselle lotion and a Lancome Fatale-something mascara. 

Seriously this thing was SO informal, you could go back every day this week, go to 3 stores per day and just keep writing your name (or your alias? hahah)

The only 'bad' thing was that they didn't have the products out for you to see, not even in their boxes. The woman kept having to tell people that they know nothing about the products or what they do because they dont work for the companies, they are just appointed to take care of the settlement. So you kind of just blindly pick something off the list, although I suppose you could have gone back into the store with the list and tried the things at the various counters if you wanted to make a more informed decision? hahaha

Anyways it was great, super simple, and I have 2 new free expensive products!


----------



## ambicion6 (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to the Macys in Chicago on State Street.  I got there around 4pm and all they had left was the Estee Lauder Advanced Repair Serum.  So thats what i got! i stood in a line, signed my name and got my free stuff! super easy.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 20, 2009)

FAT ASS LINES. But whatever it's free stuff haha

What'd everybody get?


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 20, 2009)

I went to the Bloomie's in SoHo. There was a large sign by the entrance regarding the settlement, so if you stop by there to read it, an associate will direct you towards the back of the store (and turn left) where there's a fairly short waiting line. It was really informal. You just wait on whichever product line you want, print/sign your name and done! I got the Chanel body lotion btw. Get them while they're hot!


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Once they run out, do they restock for the rest of the days or is that it?


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I was over near the mall today but totally forgot about this...too wrapped up in the inauguration to think clearly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways my sister called me tonight, she and my little sister and my mom all went and got products...my mom went to like 3 different stores LOL. So silly.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 21, 2009)

I jsut got mine, it wasnt even that crowded. Its until supplies last so it could be till tonight, tomorrow, whenever the stores run out. I got Vera Wang Princess body polish and CK euphoria shower gel.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2009)

I forgot all about this until my sister called me tonight asking me what I got. I was like what do you mean, then I remembered and was like dammit! lol. I am going to shoot for tomorrow, hoping that it's not all taken.


----------



## MzEmo (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I went today! i went right after school at 12 and let me just say OMG i thought no one knew about it so i was going to macys all happy thinking i can get the jadore perfume. The employees were just telling people to line up. I even saw old grandmas there! no offense. I also saw whole groups of families with their 12 yr old kids trying to get products....I felt disappointed because i know half the people there probably never bought any cosmetics there in the past. But im kind of horrible too. i went to macys then across the mall to nordstrom and then back to macys. since the companies jipped us consumers we have to take back whats ours. HAHAHA.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 21, 2009)

My mom and I just got back and we both got a Clinique Moisture surge face lotion.  They still had a lot of shower gels, clarins/estee lauder/clinique skin care, and Lancome mascaras.  This was at the Redmond Town Centre Macy's BTW.  The line took us about 15 minutes to get through.


----------



## artisick (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: *January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores*

I went today. The line was RIDICULOUS.. and I, too, thought that nobody knew about this. But heck.. I was talkin to ppl at the MAC counter.. and we all said that half of the people standing in line probably didn't even know what they were standing in line for. -_-


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw the line at Nordie's in Ala Moana, but people had been waiting in it like four hours or so, the line wrapped around the whole floor.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ sorry but that's not even worthwhile! 4 hours for a free mascara?


----------



## joojoobss (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm confused about it. So do I just walk up to a Lancome counter and be like.. "uh yeah... give me my mascara... punk". lol_

 
hahaha that would be awesome


----------



## crystrill (Jan 22, 2009)

*FREE cosmetics from Macys, Dillards...*

Sorry if this was already posted, I didn't see it anywhere. As part of a settlement several department stores are giving away free cosmetics. It started on TUESDAY. I forgot to mention it earlier. I didn't go myself, but a friend of my manager went and came into our store to tell us about it.

This is the website: https://secureweb.rustconsulting.com...ment/index.htm

And here's a news article that explains everything in easier terms.

cbs5.com - Cosmetic Lawsuit Means Free Makeup And Perfume


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FREE cosmetics from Macys, Dillards...*

Mentioned twice already - needs to be merged with ;



Department Stores and Cosmetic Companys Cheated Us- SO we get free makeup! 
*January 20* $25 Cosmetic Giveaway @ major deptartment stores


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried my new Clinique moisturizer today and I really like it!  Woo-hoo for free stuff!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

Ugh I can't believe I didn't learn about this earlier! I just read about the whole settlement today. I'm gonna take my mom with me to downtown's Macy's and Sak's and then to the Macy's at the mall tomorrow and hopefully they wont be completely out of stuff. 

Has anyone tried getting multiple items from different counters at one department store?


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 22, 2009)

*le sigh*  I didnt start shopping at any of those places til 2005.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_*le sigh* I didnt start shopping at any of those places til 2005._

 

They won't know that though... you don't have to present a receipt.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah, but I will.  Damn conscience.

I sound like such a goody goody. lol


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

oh im with you on that one! DAMN YOU CONSCIENCE!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 23, 2009)

I dont live in the US, I only posted this for all my specktra friends in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So receipt or no receipt, I wont be getting a free item


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_Once they run out, do they restock for the rest of the days or is that it?_

 
No unfortunately when the store runs out that's it. They only shipped a certain amount per store so once it's gone, it's gone. First day my store ran out at 7pm! But then again some stupid person was letting kids like 7 yrs old sign and get stuff, I thought that was ridiculous.


----------



## ancilla (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_yeah, but I will.  Damn conscience.

I sound like such a goody goody. lol_

 

I did purchase some items within the window, but I can't possibly make it to pick up the settlement item. You can go in my place?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 25, 2009)

i went the 2nd day and they (macy's) had already ran out of product, 
oh well! i guess i should have camped out overnight, just kidding!
for those of you lucky ones, that scored free product, can you post pictures to this thread? i'm curious to see...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried to go the first day but there was a  line wrapped around the building!  so, I didn't even bother, then I learned they ran out the first day and it was the product of their choice so I was kind of glad i didn't waste my time in line.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 26, 2009)

I got a 1 oz Clinique moisture surge from Nordstrom. I didn't bother going anywhere else. The line was fairly short and went quick. I wanted a Lancome mascara though ;\ 

One thing that bothers me is that I'm sure there are people who have never even purchased cosmetics in their lives and are getting the products. I'm sure that means less available for those that really were eligible, but then again, the department stores didn't even make an effort to even tell people what was the purpose of the free cosmetics. I think everyone just pretty much heard through word of mouth by mallgoers that if you get in line, you get something free.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

Me and my mom went to the macy's and sak's downtown and both of them were completely out. But the counter at the mall by my house at macy's still had a little bit left. They were offering the Clinique moisture surge or some serum from Estee Lauder. We both opted for the Clinique moisture surge. This was on friday.

Today my dad wanted to go see if he could get one too since he's been buying the galatee confort sp? from Lancome for my mom for as long as I can remember during gift time. But they were totally out. Maybe I'll have him check out the new Nordstroms tomorrow but there prob out too. 

Just a little extra something something: My first makeup memory was "attempting" to do my makeup when I was little with the GWP things Lancome gave out that my mom had but never used lol.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

I forgot to ask this, but does this whole class action suit going to mean cheaper prices for cosmetics for us?


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 26, 2009)

They showed the lines around here and they were hundreds long. The stupid stores were supposed to keep it one per person but they didn't bother and let everyone have what they wanted, so they were out in a matter of a couple of days. From what the news reporter showed, I didn't see anything I particularly wanted, but still. 

JF


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah there wasn't really anything on the list of free items that I really wanted or needed. It was just nice to get something back since they've been ripping us off for years. It's the least they could do. 

The first macy's I visited said that they were completely out of free product a day and a half after it started.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I forgot to ask this, but does this whole class action suit going to mean cheaper prices for cosmetics for us?_

 
I was wondering that too. Last year, we started seeing MAC giving discounts for the first time and I heard Nordstrom doing a buy 2 get 1 free with mascaras. I wasn't sure if it was because of the economy or because of the lawsuit.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

^^ Yea, I was totally surprised when MAC had their first F&F sale and when they offered a free sample of the zoomlash mascara with every online order. 

I think as of now it might be a mixture of the economy and the law suit. But I really hope that these stores become more competitive about their pricing so us customers can save a bit. It's about time where I'm able to go to different stores and check out prices before just buying something at any store because the prices were all the same and it didnt matter. 

I asked a SA at Sak's and another one at the Lancome counter at Macy's and both said they weren't sure. But these companies did have to sign some kind of agreement with the government where they agreed to no more price fixing so maybe they will change prices? Or maybe there sneaky asses will find a way around it or something.


----------

